# horny



## catalina_bambina

la da laaaaaaa haha  um...
how would I say something along the lines of "horny"?  like the speaker being horny...

heh
Thanks,
Very sucky Romanian speaker


----------



## Bântuit

_Hi ,

_*Stârnit sexual *_or simply  _*Excitat *(both are for male !!)_**_


----------



## LucianU

Bântuit is right.

Both are for male speakers, but ”stârnit sexual” is an expression I haven't really heard being used. "Excitat" is the term used if you're referring to a man, and "excitată" is the equivalent for women.


----------



## misadro

also ... înfierbântat  (înfierbântată – fem.) ..


----------

